# Case 75c Seat Compressor



## 75c (Aug 7, 2021)

We just acquired a 75c with cab. I have been trying to adjust the seat but it seems the fuse is blown for the compressor because it does not come on. I have the manual, fuses are supposed to be located on the cab pillars (for cab versions) or on the side of the pedestal for non cab versions. There are no fuse panels in either of these locations on my tractor.
Has anybody come across this?
Thanks


----------



## swall01 (Jun 10, 2018)

try under the panel behind the buddy seat


----------

